# Listen to this recording of Don Giovanni



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Listen listen listen listen listen oh my god listen: 




They actually articulate the five notes in the start of the overture instead of pretending that it's one long note! They play everything at the right tempo! They articulate everything properly! The strings aren't magically louder than everything else in the orchestra and Mozart's carefully balanced orchestration actually makes sense for the first ******* time in 200 years! (Seriously, you can barely hear them scratching away when playing staccatos in piano, it's great!) It's not drenched in reverb! The orchestra pounds away in your ears rather than sounding like it was recorded with a microphone three miles away! A singer accidentally stomping their foot feels like someone kicking you in the head! The serenade sounds lilting! The continuo glues the orchestra together. The act 2 finale actually sounds like someone being dragged to hell instead of a Sunday morning mass!

(okay, the singing is kind of weak throughout. Don Giovanni is blaring ff throughout La ci darem la mano for some reason, and the tenor can't stay in tune half the time. It's not all perfect, but the freshness of the orchestra is worth the price of admission!)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't have Spotify, sorry.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

Mozart may have composed the work with a larger orchestra in mind but for the first performance in Prague he only had 3 first violins, 4 seconds and 2 each of violas, cellos and basses. He had the required number of winds etc and directed from the fortepiano. Silete Venti are presumably trying to recreate this sound. The bizarre phrasing etc must be their own idea, in any case it is appalling. The various links to SV are pretty useless for finding any more information.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm guessing you probably would not be a fan of my favorite recording:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

or mine; Losey's Don Giovanni (1979)-- Trailer


----------

